# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  cải tiến máy đột dập liên hợp

## thienvd89

Em xin chào mọi người!

Em mới tham gia diễn đàn, mong mọi người chỉ giáo!

Bên em hiện tại đang có 1 con máy đột dập liên hợp.Bên em chủ yếu sản xuất trụ thép V (V50, V70, V90...). Hiện tại em đang muốn chế thêm 1 bộ động cơ cấp phôi đột để giảm nguyên công lấy dấu. Mà trình về động cơ em không có, nên mong các cao thủ chỉ giáo ạ.

Em xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## CKD

Bạn không rỏ về động cơ, nhưng bạn biết về PLC, HMI? Hoặc thân thuộc với anh em trên diễn đàn hơn là Mach3?
Nếu bạn không rỏ thì nên tìm hiểu hoặc PLC & HMI, hoặc Mach3.
Việc dùng động cơ trợ động không khó so với mấy cái ở trên.

Nhiệm vụ là.
- Xác định số lần & đoạn dường di chuyển phôi.
- Đánh dấu vị trí & lưu lại.
- Xuất tín hiệu cho động cơ trợ động chạy theo vị trí đã lưu.

----------

thienvd89

----------


## elenercom

Nếu bác chủ ở lân cận Hà nội thì gọi tôi nhé. Long 0975536370.

----------

